# 2ft Turtle Starter Kit



## Horsy (Jun 1, 2007)

How much are these now days at Pet Shops? 
Also, how long do you reckon a 2ft tank would hold two baby turtles?


----------



## SLACkra (Jun 1, 2007)

not long. imo get the big tank first up. no point buying a small tank if you're going to have to get a larger one eventually, simply a waste of $. 

you could also look into diying a bath tub type setup if you have some where to put it.

andrew


----------



## hornet (Jun 1, 2007)

yea, a 2ft would need upgrading in around 6months, start off with a 3ft, eventually you will need a 5-6ft if your keeping indoors but you best bet is to put them outside after a few years.


----------



## hornet (Jun 1, 2007)

the markets near me sell dirt cheap tanks, i would use anytihng over 4ft from the guy tho, i have heard the larger ones are prone to busting, altho might be ok for turtles since it will only be hlaf filled.


----------



## Horsy (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay thanks guys. I was planning on getting an 8ft for when my turtles are fully grown. My cousin has one that she's willing to sell me in a few years. It's huge.


----------



## chrisso81 (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't waste your money mate, get something like a 4 ft to start, maybe even a 6ft. Check out some of the aussie fish forums, 2nd hand tanks go pretty cheap.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 2, 2007)

chrisso81 what are some fish forums that sell tanks? am after more tanks cheap


----------



## darkangel (Jun 2, 2007)

for qlder's there is www.qldaf.com or www.qldcichlid.com
you will need to register to see the livestock and aquarium trader sections


----------



## sxc_celly (Jun 2, 2007)

Scales and Fins (formally known as QLDCICHLID): Im a Mod on this site. Its a Fish and Reptile Forum designed like APS, and its alive everyday, huge amount of members. Youll find what you need for a great price here, and its for QLD people so your in luck. www.qldcichlid.com


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 2, 2007)

wat bout nsw


----------



## chrisso81 (Jun 2, 2007)

Try http://www.aceforums.com.au, it's Sydney based.


----------



## ldheav (Jun 2, 2007)

Maty e been careful with second hand tanks 



always check seals on the tanks, second tanks always seem to have a spit or somthing 


keep ure head on those ones 


its not woth teh savings sometimes


a 6 by 18 by 18 are only 200 brand new 

in alot of ways its better just to buy new mate


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 2, 2007)

hornet said:


> the markets near me sell dirt cheap tanks, i would use anytihng over 4ft from the guy tho, i have heard the larger ones are prone to busting, altho might be ok for turtles since it will only be hlaf filled.


 

*they are dodgy tanks ,. best not to give those guys any more $$$ I think.




* I may be drunkin when typing this. (but its still true.)


----------



## sxc_celly (Jun 2, 2007)

Ive bought tanks from them with no worries at all. Theyve only ever been quite small (2ft or smaller) and ive heard rumors the larger ones collapse. Id def be buying at least a ft tank now. This will last them up to 2 years+ and then you'll have the 8ft you spoke of, by the time they outgrow it. You can find cheap 4fters on eBay, trading post, wkend shopper, and www.qldcichlid.com (forum - you need to sign up for free). You can find a 4ft with hood and stand for $150 or less, theyre out there you just have to search  GOOD LUCK


----------

